# am i wrong??



## lovehim (Jun 24, 2009)

When I met my DH, I LOVED his parents. We got along so great! The day of the wedding- everything changed. MIL started changing my wedding to fit it to what she wanted. I was NOT happy. It's only gotten worse. She has done nothing but talked negatively of me to my friends, her friends and me- but NEVER in front of DH. DH refuses to see this and tells me I have "issues". We have an 8 month old baby that I always let MIL see when it's good for both our schedules- I've NEVER withheld her despite my dislike for this woman. DH asked me to let him take dd camping next month for 3 days with his mom. I do NOT want to be away from my baby for 3 nights! TOO Much! But I refuse to be near this woman for that long... I can handle an evening with them, but I will not put myself in a situation to be mistreated for that period of time. THis is causing HUGE issue with DH and i. We have the best relationship, except this vindictive manipulative woman! I can't stand it! AND DH sees none of it other than my unwillingness to be her friend. BLEH! What can I do?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

My MIL *exactly* like yours. 

I am a grandmother and a MIL. I am nice to my SonIL, even though I could easily find something to complain about regarding his "whatever" faults but *my grandkids are so damn cute I forget ANY bad stuff about SIL*! (See my profile pics of my GKiddos!) 

Tell your dh, she is either nice and understands her *place* in *his life with you* or she *doesn't *get to see gkids AND an intact family and marriage is more important than a GM at this stage of the game. 

Game over. :smthumbup: 

AND if DH does not agree with you, tell him "Choose your team, _Buttercup_!". 

My DH chose _my_ team because Moms can't do what wives can do and men need more than a peanut butter and jelly sammich and a pat on the top of their cute little heads, KWIM?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am lucky my MIL not only lives far away but also that in my husbands previous marriage, he learned to have GOOD BOUNDRIES with his mother.
My husbands ex's mother ( his MIL) was one huge reason they divorced..............
I am glad and grateful I have no MIL problems with my husband. In the past I dated men with evil or stupid or crazy mothers...
It is very frightening when a grown mans mother is like this.


----------

